# Looking for a good scale...any suggestions?



## jblaney (Dec 10, 2012)

I have gone through two in the last 7 months.   They just stop working and I throw them out.   The one I'm using now is from Brambleberry and the LCD read out is flashing and I don't think it's measuring properly.  I'm in the middle of a batch of soap, so I need to order a new one tonight.  I would prefer one with a long warranty since I seem to go through them pretty quickly.   I'm getting pretty sick of getting new ones and would not mind spending a little more so I can have a reliable one.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2012)

I went through so many scales in the cheaper range that I finally after five years decided to inest in commercial scales and it was the best decision. I payed about 500.00 for them but very happy. Mine are from a company called Ishida which is not one I had heard of before but purchased through a store here in Aussie than highly recommended them.


----------



## jblaney (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Lynnz!  I'm not apposed to spending that much on a scale.  Which model do you have?  
I went to their website, but there was no pricing and I need to call them to see if they sell them in the US.

My husband and I have a business and we went through 4 shredders in about 4 years until we bought one for around $500.   It's awesome!   We have had it for at least 5 years and it works like a charm.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2012)

Now I have model IPC-WP BUT the one thing I do regret with these is the fact that they only tare weight up to 1.5kg which was okay when I only wanted little batches but a pain for bigger batches. I am not sure if they sell in the USA but if not I am sure there are some great brands available to you. It is so worth the investment in my opinion and the other thing I liked about these are the are totally waterproof as well so I could take them swiming with me if I so desired to


----------



## jblaney (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  

Yes, there are probably great brands, but I wanted some recommendations from other soapers.   I don't want to have to buy another scale for a while.

I will investigate this brand in more depth tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## Elfknight (Dec 11, 2012)

My scientific, not soaper, knowledge:

If you're going to buy something higher end than what you get at the local supermarket try scientific outlets.

Here's the science version of the $35 scale I bought at the grocery store.

http://www.fishersci.com/ecomm/serv...0.0&xrefEvent=1355266617125_0&searchType=PROD

Capacity: 5000g; Readability: 1.0g; 	Cat # S94792J 	Each for $184.00 
For the English system users: that's an 11lbs capacity with an approx. 1/32 oz precision.

You can navigate around on the Fisher site.  There are less expensive places if you want to look.

Rich


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been having good success with this scale:

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/my-weigh-kd-7000.html

I think I got it cheaper on Amazon - it takes a ton of abuse and still works fine.  You can also get an AC adaptor!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 12, 2012)

eden.bodycare said:
			
		

> I have been having good success with this scale:
> 
> http://www.lotioncrafter.com/my-weigh-kd-7000.html
> 
> I think I got it cheaper on Amazon - it takes a ton of abuse and still works fine.  You can also get an AC adaptor!




That's the same scale I have and I love it. I especially love that it can be programmed to deactivate the auto-off feature (which you can be sure I did first thing as soon as I took it out of the box   ). I bought the AC adapter for it, too.

IrishLass


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

Really!!!  I have to figure out how to do that - I just assumed that is the way it always works.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, you can deactivate that annoying automatic shut-off! That was one of the selling points (besides others) that caught my eye before deciding to buy the scale. It actually lets you choose from 3 different shut-off modes 1) disabled 2) shut off after 2 minutes, and 3) shut off after 5 minutes. Needless to say, I chose the disabled mode. Muahahaha! These are the instructions on how to deactivate it from my manual:




> Hold the HOLD key (don't release), then press and release the the POWER key. Wait 5 seconds. Press MODE to scroll from "nb0" to "nb2" (nb0 is slowest), press TARE for confirmation. The display will show "OFF 0" (disabled) or "OFF 1 (automatic turn off after about 2 minutes) or "OFF 2" (automatic turn off after about 5 minutes), select the auto turn off time by pressing MODE, confirm it by pressing TARE. The scale will return to the normal weighing mode.



IrishLass


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 13, 2012)

You are AWESOME.  I am doing this as soon as I get home.


----------



## wanalearn2soap (Dec 15, 2012)

Eden.bodycare have you ordered supplies from the lotion supplies you suggested for the scale? That seem to have some good prices. I'm wondering about the quality. Thank you in advance for your answers


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes I order from them regularly - great quality, good prices, reasonable shipping costs and times.  Happy crafting!

IrishLass - I made the change on my scale today and am a little overexcited about it.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 6, 2013)

I could not find this thread as it was moved.  I wish I had been able to find since I bought a $350 scale that didn't work!  I have had so much trouble trying to send it back.  The online company is giving me the runaround.  They have a customer service # that they don't answer and when I do get them, they say they will send me a call tag and never do.  Yesterday I called my credit card company to reverse the charge.  Such a pain!  I did buy another inexpensive scale in the meantime, but once it stops working, I will get the one from lotion draftees.


----------

